# Alabama college students are throwing 'COVID parties' where they invite infected people and gamble on who gets sick first, officials say



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

And you wonder WHY we're having problems in this country???

https://www.yahoo.com/news/alabama-college-students-throwing-covid-094819467.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The human species! Ain't it great.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That is what a college education becomes for some idiots. A higher education is doing them no good.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I ever come back in a 2nd life, I sure hope it's as an animal. 

I'd like to be a large bird of prey.  Some kind of hawk would be cool.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I went to college to get a degree so I could get a good paying job. It worked for me. It looks like one goes to college now to get stupid.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a hard time believing this, especially from fake news Yahoo.com


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> I have a hard time believing this, especially from fake news Yahoo.com


Just saw a news broadcast on tv. The college is actively investigating, although saying it was students from another college.

Yup.....isn't that the way it most always is............


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Just saw a news broadcast on tv. The college is actively investigating, although saying it was students from another college.
> 
> Yup.....isn't that the way it most always is............


Yup, probably students from Auburn, lol. I just can't imagine, especially college students being that stupid, unless a pledging or drunken hazing type situation.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Our parents had Chicken Pox parties. 
COVID won't just go away, it has to run it's course. Wrecking lives and economies will have no effect on that fact.
YFMV


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure, but I don't think I ever hear anything about community colleges doing stupid things.

Only universities.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

denner said:


> I have a hard time believing this, especially from fake news Yahoo.com


https://abcnews.go.com/US/alabama-s...-parties-infected-officials/story?id=71552514


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hopefully, Darwin will clean the pool before they reproduce.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/US/alabama-s...-parties-infected-officials/story?id=71552514


ABC, NBC, CBS, MSNBC, MSN, CNN are all w/o a doubt extremely biased fake news agencies that Goebbels could be proud of.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was invited to graduation party, I had other plans.
All you need is a few people cracking jokes , calling it a covid party and the media will twist everything around.

Are we burying family members, are people dropping like flies, NO.
Out of the 100k people the media claims that have died, the media also says 40% were in nursing homes. Do I believe those numbers ?
I don't know.

The numbers I do believe are typically in 2017, 2,800,000 , almost three million people died. .

Why the mass hysteria about something so uncertain and such small numbers.
The media plays it up because it's good ratings.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I value our young people who we've used to defend our freedoms. 
A farm boy gets drafted, goes through basic training. 
That farm boy gets deployed, jumps out of a helicopter laying prone in the LZ waiting for his GOVERNMENT orders. 
He finally lifts his head up to move out AFTER GOVERNMENT orders. 
Takes a bullet to the head and dies. 
The rest of the platoon knows there's an immediate death sentence threat
That they can't see, but they follow the GOVERNMENT ORDERS. .

WHEN A YOUNG PERSON WANTS TO TAKE ON COVID, GO GET EM !!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> I value our young people who we've used to defend our freedoms.
> A farm boy gets drafted, goes through basic training.
> That farm boy gets deployed, jumps out of a helicopter laying prone in the LZ waiting for his GOVERNMENT orders.
> He finally lifts his head up to move out AFTER GOVERNMENT orders.
> ...


Fine, I don't care what anyone wants to do or chances they want to take, as long as they stay away from me. Have fun kids, just stay out of my face.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Fine, I don't care what anyone wants to do or chances they want to take, as long as they stay away from me. Have fun kids, just stay out of my face.


I understand, 
I was thinking what if Covid lasted five years without a reliable vaccine, what would be the plan? 
Live in fear? Live an Isolated lifestyle ?

We try to live our lives to the fullest even though it may be our last. 
I don't know how much time we should allow as a collective .(wearing masks, distancing, isolating )

I give the young adults credit, I don't see bodies dropping dead from covid. 
I haven't seen anyone with the symptoms either.

We have so many possibilities of death, Cancer, Driving a vehicle, Flying in an airplane, Heart attacks, Strokes, The list goes on....
Some days I buy it, some days I'm a skeptic.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, me too. In five years if there is no vaccine, the toll will already be taken, I believe. Exposure will be widespread and those who are going to have severe illness or death will have done so. If each of us is lucky enough to survive, there will likely be something else to concern us. I fear this is only symptomatic of a system reaching critical mass. Eventually a major readjustment will happen. It is unavoidable.


----------

